# Acompañante / Copiloto



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
Me imagino que es cuestión de latitudes, pero ¿es válido llamarle copiloto a la persona que va de pasajero en la parte delantera de un coche?
El DRAE no lo contempla, pero el diccionario de WR sí. Copio la parte pertinente:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*copiloto *
1. com. Piloto auxiliar que ayuda al piloto:
tomó el mando el copiloto de la nave. 
2. col. Persona que va sentada al lado de la que conduce un coche:
el niño no puede ir de copiloto.


Sin embargo me queda la duda, pues esa persona puede que no sepa conducir, como el mismo ejemplo citado en el diccionario: un niño. Ni siquiera auxilia o le da indicaciones sobre la ruta ni nada.
A ver si me dan algunas opiniones. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## animula

El colpiloto es simplemente el que va sentado junto al conductor en un vehículo y no tiene porqué saber conducir.

Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy de acuerdo con animula, el copiloto no debe de saber conducir; yo creo que le problema está en el uso de la palabra, no es lo mismo un copiloto para el tránsito normal que el copiloto en una carrera el cuál sí auxilia al piloto.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá es perfectamente válido el término.
Y un niño no puede ir de copiloto por razones de seguridad.  No tiene que ver con su capacidad de conducir o auxiliar a quien lo hace.
Saludos.
_


----------



## chics

Aquí se usa _de manera informal_, y sí que suele dar indicaciones mapa (o móvil o GPS ahora) en mano de hacia dónde tiene que ir el piloto y también suele hacer de DJ. Pero no es necesario que las dé, ni que sepa conducir, es el acompañante, el que se sienta al lado simplemente.


----------



## Namarne

Quizá _copiloto _con el segundo significado (que por cierto lleva la marca de "coloquial") fuera al principio un uso figurado. En mi opinión, propiamente, el significado de _copiloto _es el primero (el único que da el DRAE); el otro no se dice en sentido propio.


----------



## Vampiro

Es que "coconductor" o "cochofer" sonaría un poco raro... 
_


----------



## Namarne

Sí, y ya puestos, incluso "piloto" suena aún menos propio que "copiloto" al hablar de un automóvil normal de turismo.


----------



## Polizón

Namarne said:


> Quizá _copiloto _con el segundo significado (que por cierto lleva la marca de "coloquial") fuera al principio un uso figurado. En mi opinión, propiamente, el significado de _copiloto _es el primero (el único que da el DRAE); el otro no se dice en sentido propio.


 
Y es que en el Perú se usa también la palabra "copiloto" en la segunda acepción, indistintamente de si sabe o no conducir. Pero partiendo de la definición de Piloto que da el DRAE:
*piloto.*
(Del it. _piloto_).
*1. *com. Persona que gobierna y dirige un buque en la navegación.
*3. *com. Persona que dirige un automóvil, un globo, un avión, etc.

creo que decir "copiloto" solamente debería hacerse por extensión y en un lenguaje distendido. 

Respecto a las últimas opiniones de Vampiro y Namarne, es cierto, creo que se usa más chofer o conductor que piloto.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## chics

Es que es así como se usa, al menos aquí. De manera más formal se recurre a cosas como "pasajero delantero".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Namarne. Por estos pagos, piloto y copiloto suenan a rally. Chofer o conductor y al de la derecha: acompañante, sepa conducir o no, vaya mirando la Luna o ayudando con un mapa. A su asiento lo llamamos "asiento del acompañante".
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá lo de "copiloto" no suena raro en absoluto.
Ahora... decirle "piloto" al conductor, ya es otro cantar.  Ese es un término que sólo se lo he escuchado decir a la policía: "Usted como piloto debería saber que... bla bla bla...."
Ninguno de los términos mencionados me parece incorrecto.  Sólo es cuestión de contumbre en cada país.
Saludos.
_


----------



## chics

Aquí al que conduce automóviles le llamamos "*conductor*". *Pilotos* son los que hacen carreras en pistas o rallys o que llevan otro tipo de vehículos, aviones, por ejemplo (¿o conduce el comandante?).


----------



## mirx

A mí no me suena para nada este uso en México. Sí que decimos el "asiento del copiloto", pero de allí a realmente llamarle *copiloto* a la persona que ocupa ese lugar... no, definitivamente no me suena.

Chofer es que el maneja, y el que va a un lado no es el copiloto, es el *que va sentado en el asiento del copiloto, *al menos así es como se usa donde vivo.


----------



## Mangato

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con animula, el copiloto no debe de saber conducir; yo creo que le problema está en el uso de la palabra, no es lo mismo un copiloto para el tránsito normal que el copiloto en una carrera el cuál sí auxilia al piloto.


 
Supongo que trasladándonos a la aviación los copilotos deben de saber pilotar, por lo menos un poquito

Yo creo que el que va en el asiento delantero de un coche, al lado del conductor, no es un copiloto, sino que ocupa el asiento del copiloto. 

El término se utiliza mucho en el automovilismo deportivo, de rallyes, en que el copiloto ayuda al piloto leyendo anticipadamente las notas tomadas en los entrenamientosrespecto a los obstáculos de la carretera.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que la cosa es más o menos como dice Mirx: el asiento delantero derecho (excepto donde manejan del otro lado) es el asiento del copiloto, y la persona que lo ocupa pasó a ser el copiloto.


----------



## animula

De donde yo vengo en Espana les decimos "copiloto" o "el que va de copiloto", incluso creo haberlo oido alguna vez en la tele, aunque ya hace mucho y no recuerdo bien...


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Poli:

La verdad es que por acá no le decimos a ese pasajero "copiloto", ni al "piloto" así sino "conductor", salvo en competencias automovilísticas que yo recuerde.

El pasajero de adelante, el pasajero del asiento delantero, el que va adelante y cosas similares son las opciones.

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

De acuerdo con piraña.
Es cuestión de gustos o estilos, ya que por acá tampoco se utiliza eso de piloto y copiloto en situaciones ordinarias, del manejo diario. Pero si en competencias automovilísticas y en la aviación.

Simplemente diría, si me toca esa situación, _yo voy adelante_, o _voy al lado del conductor._


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
¿Cuál es la forma correcta?:

Estaba en el asiento del copiloto
Estaba en el asiento del acompañante

Pero sin referirse a un coche de carreras. Hablando de un coche normal y corriente, un coche cualquiera de calle.


----------



## Agró

elnickestalibre said:


> ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?:
> 
> Estaba en el asiento del copiloto
> Estaba en el asiento del acompañante
> 
> Pero sin referirse a un coche de carreras. Hablando de un coche normal y corriente, un coche cualquiera de calle.



Yo uso "copiloto" generalmente (o siempre).


----------



## Namarne

Yo cualquiera de esas dos, y también "asiento del pasajero". 

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo uso más *acompañante*, *copiloto* lo entiendo como que participa en la conducción (lo que en los aviones llaman _navegante_) con mapas, atendiendo señales, encendiendo el pitillo del conductor, etc.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá se usan las tres; yo uso asiento del pasajero.


----------



## elmg

Yo acompañante. Pienso lo mismo que XiaoRoel, copiloto es un termino específico que implica co-pilotear justamente el vehículo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Es que _asiento(s) del pasajero / acompañante _hay varios, no sólo el de delante.

Yo sí uso--y siempre he usado-- el término _asiento del copiloto._


----------



## elmg

Este ha sido mi uso toda la vida ManPaisa...

Asiento del acompañante --> asiento de adelante
Asientos de atrás --> asientos de atrás


----------



## ManPaisa

elmg said:


> Este ha sido mi uso toda la vida ManPaisa...
> 
> Asiento del acompañante --> asiento de adelante
> Asientos de atrás --> asientos de atrás



Bueno, yo te entendería perfectamente.


----------



## Julio Verne

Tengo dudas con respecto a esta construcción, algunos opináis que copiloto, otros que acompañante y otros decís que ambas son correctas.   Yo personalmente si oigo "asiento del copiloto" entiendo perfectamente que es el asiento delantero que está al lado del asiento del conductor.  Mientras que si alguien me dice "asiento del acompañante" me quedo un poco sin saber a qué asiento se está refiriendo, porque acompañantes son todos menos el que conduce.  En la autoescuela el profesor se sienta en ese asiento que yo llamo asiento del copiloto y tiene pedales parar pilotar si fuera necesario, para frenar, embragar o acelerar, en teoría es profesor y copiloto. Igual, por extensión, se puede usar el término copiloto en coches normales.  ¿Qué resultado sacan ustedes?


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile lo normal, y cuando digo normal me refiero a más del 90% de las veces, es hablar de "asiento del copiloto".
"Asiento del acompañante" podría llegar a escucharse, quizá, pero "asiento del pasajero" jamás, nones, si es para referirse exclusivamente al asiento que va junto al del conductor (a menos que sea un vehículo biplaza, cosa bastante poco común)
Saludos.
_


----------



## ACQM

elnickestalibre said:


> *Nueva Pregunta*
> *Unión de hilos*​
> ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?:
> 
> Estaba en el asiento del copiloto
> Estaba en el asiento del acompañante
> 
> Pero sin referirse a un coche de carreras. Hablando de un coche normal y corriente, un coche cualquiera de calle.



Las dos opciones son válidas y comunes.


----------



## Julio Verne

ACQM said:


> Las dos opciones son válidas y comunes.


Sigo pensando que copiloto. Tal como afirma nuestro compañero vampiro, en el 90% (yo diría que incluso más en España) de los casos se usa copiloto. O por lo menos yo todavía no he oído a nadie en este país llamando a ese asiento de otra forma.


----------



## duvija

Mmmm. Para mí hay diferencia entre 'pasajero' (cualquiera que viaje y se siente ahí al lado mío) y 'copiloto' (mi marido que va firmemente agarrado y ya abrió un agujero en el piso del auto, del lado derecho, de tanto frenar cuando yo soy la que maneja...). Sin esos detalles, para mí son todos 'pasajeros'. Si por alguna razón hiciera falta indicar dónde iban sentados, pues se explica.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Mmmm. Para mí hay diferencia entre 'pasajero' (cualquiera que viaje y se siente ahí al lado mío) y 'copiloto' (mi marido que va firmemente agarrado y ya abrió un agujero en el piso del auto, del lado derecho, de tanto frenar cuando yo soy la que maneja...). Sin esos detalles, para mí son todos 'pasajeros'. Si por alguna razón hiciera falta indicar dónde iban sentados, pues se explica.


Pero la consulta es por el nombre *del asiento*, Eduviges, no de la persona.
_


----------

